# Got the garden in!!!



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Rototilled the garden Wedn. and put in onion sets, green onions, lettuce, broccoli, snap peas, and 2 small rows of corn (probably jumped the gun, but what the heck).


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

Wow, you soil has really dried rapidly. Only the top 1.5 inches of mine is dry and mine dries faster than most around here....


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Wow !

Good luck Mike....

Hope ya got some heat lamps.  I'm fairly certain we're still in for a bit more frost yet.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

lwingwatcher said:


> Wow, you soil has really dried rapidly. Only the top 1.5 inches of mine is dry and mine dries faster than most around here....


Always drains great. Lots of organic material and very dark in color (warms very quickly)

John, only taking a chance on the corn, all the rest is cool weather crops.


----------



## Mike Rathnow (Jun 29, 2004)

All my tomato's and peppers are growing like crazy. But I'll wait until the first or second week of May to plant them outside. But I did notice that my raspberries, and chives are starting to look real good that are already outside.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

You guys are nuts, every year I put mine in early we get a frost and it kills all the plants. Good luck boys.


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Ive got chives, strawberries and daffodils all ready and about 14 inch winter onions outside. Those winter onions are awesome! They grow under the snow all winter and have shot more inches at least in the last 2 weeks. Looking for some wild things I planted seeds all over last fall to appear leeks,mushroom spores: shaggy mane, lepista nuda, horse, meadow, hen of the woods, chickens, honeys , puffballs, and cool ferns from seeds I got in the woods and bitter sweet vines. My orange tree survived all winter and its in the sun now at about 4 foot tall.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

tommy-n said:


> You guys are nuts, every year I put mine in early we get a frost and it kills all the plants. Good luck boys.


I got a way of covering if its gets too cold after sprouting.


----------



## schaaed1 (Jan 20, 2003)

Good luck Mike. I was thinking about putting my 'tators in the next day or so.

Is your brocolli seeds or plants? 


Ed


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

schaaed1 said:


> Good luck Mike. I was thinking about putting my 'tators in the next day or so.
> 
> Is your brocolli seeds or plants?
> 
> ...


Seed


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

I've had my potted seed plants out for about two weeks now. I made a make shift green house out of a 2' x 3' metal dog kennel, by stretching plastic around it. It's against the house to provide those few extra degrees of heat when the temps drops. It's hard not to do some serious planting when the weather has been so nice.

Good Luck Everyone,

Neal


----------



## WDGibby (Dec 14, 2003)

Schaaed1.
Hey Ed, I got my spuds in over the weekend. That new five foot tiller does a bang up job. Havn't been on the soft water yet. 

Gibby


----------



## schaaed1 (Jan 20, 2003)

Gibby -

I think I'll get mine in the next couple of days, the high side is dried out pretty well.

Got vetoed on the boat again ... so I went out and bought one of the biggest Cub Cadet Garden Tractors I could find (without breaking the bank too much):evil: I guess KAren shouldn't have killed the old riding mower. :lol: I'll be fishing in the tourney this weekend out of St. Joe.

Talk to you later,
Ed


----------



## Garret (Aug 2, 2002)

We bought our new house last Sep. and the garden area (50" x 25) was all overgrown. I brought it down to grass level last fall and now want to start a garden. Note, this area WAS a great garden for many years before we bought the home but since 2002 it's nothing but tall weeds and fresh growing garlic.

Any idea on how best to get started? Do i have to weed kill the area this weekend and till it soon after? (What weed killer do you recommend?) Then after tilling can I start planting? Or, after tilling should i let it grow for a week and weed kill again and till again before planting? This was the recommendation from a workmate but Im not sure if he's steering me the right direction? How would you start?

I grew up with a big garden as a kid but mom and dad did most the work and i planted seeds and picked weeds. It was a great garden and i would like to start my own yearly garden. 

Thanks in advance!

Garret


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Right now I would simply till it in good. Don't bother with weed killer. Your gonna have weeds come up anyway. Just try to remove all grass clumps if possible and rake smooth.


----------



## Garret (Aug 2, 2002)

Thanks Mike. I'll do that this weekend.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Since we're talking gardens, I have a question.

Last year I had powdery mildew something terrible on my vines...cukes,melons and pumpkins.Fungicide didn't really help much,I think I noticed it too late.I read somewhere that it can live in the soil and come back again.
Has anybody delt with this before? And what do you do about preventing it again? :help: 
I want to start planting pretty soon,but don't want a repeat of last year.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Try to get varieties that are list as being resistant to those diseases and limit your watering to the base of the plants and not the leaves.


----------



## WDGibby (Dec 14, 2003)

I would go along with Walleye Mike. I just tilled my better half's garden spot under and untill today it was part of my back yard. Won't have to mow that spot of grass again.

Gibby


----------



## schaaed1 (Jan 20, 2003)

WDGibby said:


> Won't have to mow that spot of grass again.
> 
> Gibby


Gibby - After this week, if you play your cards right, I'm sure Dorothy will take over lawn duty. :lol: Tell her congrads on her retirement. 

Got the upper part of mine tilled today (upper sandy loam, lower has more clay and stays wetter). So I should get some of the tators in by weekend.

Ed


----------

